# ** UPDATED W PICTURES OF YARD Blindside vs Celsius



## knoxvillelawnguy (Apr 28, 2020)

And why?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LCN had a video on this if I remember correctly. Blindside came on fast but didn't last. Celsius was a slower kill but more effective. I've always had excellent results with Celsius. But it does take patience. Not uncommon to see no change for 8-10 days but then all the sudden the weeds are gone by 14 days.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Allyn's video was a test of those two herbicides on a specific weed, doveweed, not a general test on a variety of weeds.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Screw the videos -- personal experience in my yard using Fahrenheit, Celsius, and Blindside...

Fahrenheit -- DId a pretty good job with broad spectrum weed control. Pretty good combination of chemicals. A lot of the typical tramp weeds that 24D knocks down fast, Farenheit knocked down fast. The weeds 24D didn't touch, like virginia buttonweed, Fahrenheit would knock down, but it always seemed to come back. It didn't do anything for the tramp grasses. I was far happier with Fahrenheit than I was with anything I ever got OTC at the box stores.

Blindside -- I was disappointed honestly. It does knock down some of the tramp grasses, which is an improvement over Fahrenheit, but there were plenty of broadleafs I felt it didn't really do much to. It seems to do great on the "woody" type of broadleaf weeds, like spurge, but not so much the leafy stuff like dandelions, clovers, or anything else that seems to just be leaves coming out of the ground. THose types of things, I found Fahrenheit to be more effective.

Celsius -- Celsius did what I had hoped Fahrenheit or Blindside would do for cheaper. It did everything that both of them did plus a few other tramp grasses that Blindside didn't touch. Celsius is so far the single best thing I have learned from this site.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Blindside better on sedges & kyllinga... celsius better for broadleaf & all-around general weed cleanup (?). At least that's how I've been using it.

(of note; roll your own Blindside for maximum flexibility... and cheaper too)


----------



## knoxvillelawnguy (Apr 28, 2020)

corneliani said:


> Blindside better on sedges & kyllinga... celsius better for broadleaf & all-around general weed cleanup (?). At least that's how I've been using it.
> 
> (of note; roll your own Blindside for maximum flexibility... and cheaper too)


so for grassy weeds? which is better? crab grass, quack grass, shit grass  all of they above just have a lot of grassy type weeds in my shit

i use triplet for broad leaf


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

In my yard, celsius killed everything unwanted except for sedges


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> In my yard, celsius killed everything unwanted except for sedges


I found the same with Celsius. 3 weeks after applying, everything except for the sedges (and some goosegrass) is dead. Took a few weeks as it's still cool here, but it did the job. Now I apply the Certainty to see what it does.


----------



## knoxvillelawnguy (Apr 28, 2020)

updated with weed and yard pics


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jheck said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > In my yard, celsius killed everything unwanted except for sedges
> ...


Same results here... I use Dismiss for sedges and kyllinga. I will try Certainty once I run out of Dismiss. Never used Blindside or Fahrenheit because Celsius took care of everything I needed it to.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

All this really depends on you main target. The right tool for the right job I guess. Celsius is a great all around broadleaf killer, slow but reliable. I have not used blindsided but I have sulfentrazone and msm and that combo murders doveweed. No single herbicide will absolutely solve all of you problems really but Celsius is more versatile in high temps and stands out as more useful tool imo. If I had to have one or the other it would be Celsius.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> jheck said:
> 
> 
> > Darth_V8r said:
> ...


I tried them all, because celsius was far more expensive, and I was trying to get it done on the cheap. I do like the residual properties of MSM.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > jheck said:
> ...


I bought Celsius for about $90 4 years ago. Still have at least 40% of it left. I think the bottle will last 6-7 years total. That comes out to $12 to $15 per year. Not too shabby.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

jheck said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > In my yard, celsius killed everything unwanted except for sedges
> ...


Certainty works great for the sedges in my yard. Also kills the annoying Johnsongrass.

But it works slowly, takes about a week to see the effect. But I usually just mow over and they would never come up.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I recently just purchased Certainty for some annual bluegrass and discovered it's awesome on Sedge! I was using Dismiss, which works, but I noticed that it causes damage to the Bermuda if you're not super careful. (I may mix a little strong) I just ordered some Celsius today, mostly for a little bit of carpetgrass that I have in random spots, but after reading all of your positive reviews for all the other stuff it kills, i wish I would have gotten it years ago. I was being cheap, but it's not cheap in the long run. This is the first year that I am practically weed free, it was a 3 year journey, from crabgrss, bahai grass, goosegrass, once i end the carpetgrass (very minimal) the bermuda will be FREE!


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > jheck said:
> ...


I used MSM to murder the Bahia in my yard a few years ago. It worked great for that after 2 weeks it started to die, I haven't used it much after that, because it never had listed any of the weeds I needed to kill. It's pretty limited on what it can kill, at least the ones I was trying to kill.


----------

